# Tips für 2 Tage Miltenberg



## Nairolf83 (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo Forum!

Wir planen im Moment einen Wochenendtripp nach Miltenberg, um dort möglichst viele der naheliegenden Trails zu fahren:
Auf meiner wunschliste stehen prinzipiell diese 4 Mtb Rundstrecken:
Am1 Amorbach, Co1 Collenberg, Gh1 Großheubach und die Mil1 Miltenberg.

Co1 und Mil1 sind wir bereits gefahren und fanden die strecken super! Klasse Arbeit!

Nun zur Frage: konditionell haben wir einige dabei, die sicherlich nicht 2 Trails pro Tag schaffen.

Auf welchen der Trails würdet ihr verzichten? Eher den am1 oder gh1?

Ich überlege Tag1: mil und co Teil1, Tag 2: co Teil 2 dann am1.

Vielen dank für eure entscheidungshilfe.....


----------



## Mirror78 (8. Juni 2018)

Nairolf83 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum!
> 
> Wir planen im Moment einen Wochenendtripp nach Miltenberg, um dort möglichst viele der naheliegenden Trails zu fahren:
> Auf meiner wunschliste stehen prinzipiell diese 4 Mtb Rundstrecken:
> ...


Respekt, das wird aber anstrengend... ich würde auf den C01 verzichten, aber auch nur weil ich die Runde noch nicht gefahren bin und die anderen Drei alle gut sind. Vielleicht kann Dir ja noch jemand genaueres sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nairolf83 (8. Juni 2018)

genau aus diesem Grund will ich die CO1 unbedingt fahren.... ich war begeistert und kenne halt die Am1 und die GH1 noch nicht


----------



## Danew2204 (8. Juni 2018)

Hey also den GH1 und Mil 1 finde ich persönlich am besten, aber auch nur weil ich die anderen nicht gefahren bin  Aber ihr solltet auf jeden Fall bei Brauerei Faust danach einkehren und ein kaltes Naturradler trinken haha... Viel Spaß


----------



## DarkRusher (8. Juni 2018)

Mir gefällt die AM1 besser als die GH1.
Bei der AM1 könnt ihr noch 2 Trails zusätzlich mitnehmen: "Schwabenstein Downhill" und "Sommerberg-Fliegenpilz trawers". Die liegen in der Nähe der offiziellen Strecke. Schaut einfach auf Strava, dort sind die Trails drin


----------



## Keeper1407 (8. Juni 2018)

> Auf welchen der Trails würdet ihr verzichten? Eher den am1 oder gh1?
> 
> Ich überlege Tag1: mil und co Teil1, Tag 2: co Teil 2 dann am1.



Rein von der Logistik her finde ich Deine Überlegung nicht so prickelnd. Ich kenne alle vier Strecken und würde pro Tag jeweils einen Mix aus MIL1/AM1 sowie am anderen Tag GH1/CO1 planen.

Zwischen den Rundstrecken gibt es 1A-Sahne-Verbindungswege, einfach mal Karten studieren. Ich sage nur Eselsweg und Nibelungensteig.

Schau Dir mal die Übersichtskarte der Miltenberger MTB`ler an, da kann man schon was verknüpfen...
http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/maps/


----------



## Nairolf83 (8. Juni 2018)

danke schon mal für die ersten Vorschläge.
@keeper: Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Aber damit würde ich meine Mitfahrer (vermutlich auch mich) komplett an die Konditionsgrenze bringen, wenn wir auch noch Zwischenetappen mit dem Rad fahren.
Der Plan war schon, nach der ersten Tagesetappe einkehren und mit den Bikes am Auto weiter zum nächsten Kurs.

-Bitte nicht all zu hart dafür ins Gericht nehmen-


----------

